# We hunt people for Jesus.... That's our business...



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Un.freakin.believable.

I wonder *how this* will fly over there... :eyeroll:






You know... seeing as distributing bibles-or "hunting people for Jesus"-is a _*direct*_ violation of orders, these guys are all going to get tossed out of Afghanistan and the military right?

You know.. disobeying orders directly from Cent Comm.. * General Order #1 against prosthelytizing? *

I'm sure that distributing bibles in a place that is as politically sensitive as Afghanistan will be seen by many as crossing that line by even those on this forum. Right?

What in the hell are they thinking?

.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

why should we care what the taliban thinks about freedom of religion?? they've already demonstrated they are the intolerant scum of the earth.

The good people of Afganistan will make a choice based on freedom we've given our blood to provide, a choice those despicable Islamic mainiacs would never allow, much like the American extreme left does everything it can to stop the free exchange of ideas they dont agree with.

No surprise you wouldn't like it Ryan you have done the same on here, intolerance of expression of opposing view points is something you have made famous :wink: or maybe infamous would be better

Its been going on over a year and the pentagon hasn't stopped it religion and freedom is understood by soldiers they pay for it with their lives

but Ryan to answer your last question when you get to hell you can find out what they were thinking :lol: email us and let us know....


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Un.freakin.believable.
> 
> I wonder *how this* will fly over there... :eyeroll:
> 
> ...


they are thinking that any religion that encourages the sawing off of one's head, while the victim is alive and screaming, is one that needs to be discouraged...pretty simple thought, eh ryan?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

The media and the world will find any way to beat down our troops and only bring out the negative that is going on there...And by the way passing out bibles is not a negative thing.

Take the focus off more important things are we Ryan....
Like our economy and the crappy president :eyeroll:


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

oh my goodness...the horror ......those horrible soldiers, your right Ryan, that is just so unbelievable. Can you believe that someone would actually expose a non-christian to christian beliefs. Who would do something like that.......oh yeah, maybe somebody named Jesus?

I didn't see any footage of those soldiers trying to cram their idealogy down some poor Afgani's throat. Did you? I saw American soldiers worshipping on their own.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow Ryan a new low for even you. We know you hate Christians and have shown it time and time again. Is it because of your strong beliefs in gay marriage that makes you hate them so? Now you are looking for anything to bash the military. I know you could never make it as a soldier. So what is it about the military you despise so much? Could it possibly be that you were denied during the "don't ask don't tell era"?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Wow Ryan a new low for even you. We know you hate Christians and have shown it time and time again. Is it because of your strong beliefs in gay marriage that makes you hate them so? Now you are looking for anything to bash the military. I know you could never make it as a soldier. So what is it about the military you despise so much? Could it possibly be that you were denied during the "don't ask don't tell era"?


Another valuable post from Longshot. Keep tryin'.

Some day you can join in and contribute with something that is actually relevent to the articles I post. Until then your opinion matters zero.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

pintailtim said:


> oh my goodness...the horror ......those horrible soldiers, your right Ryan, that is just so unbelievable. Can you believe that someone would actually expose a non-christian to christian beliefs. Who would do something like that.......oh yeah, maybe somebody named Jesus?
> 
> I didn't see any footage of those soldiers trying to cram their idealogy down some poor Afgani's throat. Did you? I saw American soldiers worshipping on their own.


Your lack of military operational rules belies your ignorance.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bustem36 said:


> The media and the world will find any way to beat down our troops and only bring out the negative that is going on there...And by the way passing out bibles is not a negative thing.


your lack of military operational rules belies your ignorance too..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> No surprise you wouldn't like it Ryan you have done the same on here, intolerance of expression of opposing view points is something you have made famous :wink: or maybe infamous would be better
> 
> ..


Sorry that I believe following rules put in place to maintain sensitive alliances just isn't that important to you.

My intolerance of the lack of proper moderation in this forum has nothing to do with intolerance of expression. You keep confusing the two seperate things.

Maybe some day you'll grasp that if we strived to achieve a higher level of discourse rather than silly partisan bickering, and the moderators pushed for a little more maturity and less sniping, both sides would learn something. Unfortunately, they too like to get involved in said sniping, thus they encourage the behavior.

Or so it seems to me.

But go with your theory that it is "intolerance of expression"

Yeah right.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Ryan a new low for even you. We know you hate Christians and have shown it time and time again. Is it because of your strong beliefs in gay marriage that makes you hate them so? Now you are looking for anything to bash the military. I know you could never make it as a soldier. So what is it about the military you despise so much? Could it possibly be that you were denied during the "don't ask don't tell era"?
> ...


You still will not answer why you hate Christians. You have shown your hatred for them on more than one occasion. You just keep choosing to not answer the question. It has been asked multiple times by multiple people, yet you will not answer it. I guess the day that you post something relevant I will post that way also. Maybe you should read my posts a bit slower so you understand them. Sound familiar?

Edited to add: I see you answered the question on another thread. A poor answer, but answer none the less. If you knew anything about Christianity you would understand.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ryan said


> and the moderators pushed for a little more maturity


Sorry Ryan if that were the case you would have been gone a couple of years ago..... My opinion only

Bring back Jiffy and Hosager they added alot of good techincal info on rifles, shooting and handloading :sniper:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise you wouldn't like it Ryan you have done the same on here, intolerance of expression of opposing view points is something you have made famous :wink: or maybe infamous would be better
> ...


wow......pot, meet kettle...ryan looks in the mirror and immediately sees a sniping moderator....sweet :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

closet Muslim??


----------

